# MACH5 Mira!!!



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love this girl! Mira and I opted to travel down to So Cal for the weekend and as it worked out, we got to run for our MACH5 with lots of our old friends to cheer us on. We earned our MACH5 on the first day, and Mira continued to run clean the entire three days!!! We ran FAST the first two days and T2B the last day. So three Triple-Qs.



SO HAPPY!!! She is such a good girl!

Here is the video


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Very impressive!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Awesome  Congratulations !!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow...congratulations !


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's somewhere just beyond amazing!!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

What fabulous accomplishment!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Way to go Jessica and Mira.. I am so glad I was able to meet you in person years ago..You are my "perfect" agility team!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW!! Mira's aMAZing!! Jessica, you're both awesome to watch! Way to go!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Once again big Congratulations! You guys looked great and make it appear so easy.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations!! You guys rock!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Great video and congrats


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

That was an awesome video. Congratulations on your MACH 5!!!

Was that event held in Camarillo?


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

You guys!!! OMG!!! THIS IS AMAZING!

Huge congrats to you both!! 

We just did our first two trials this month and no Q, so this sounds SO unattainable. I'm in awe.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> Way to go Jessica and Mira.. I am so glad I was able to meet you in person years ago..You are my "perfect" agility team!


Me too! Except swap agility for obedience! :wave:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

goldenca said:


> That was an awesome video. Congratulations on your MACH 5!!!
> 
> Was that event held in Camarillo?


Yes, that was at Camarillo, our first time at that venue.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone!!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Loved the video and you guys are an amazing team. Congratulations!


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------

